
Poqet PC (The Most Energy Efficient Portable PC) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poqet_PC
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The Poqet PC is powered by two AA-size batteries. Through the use of
aggressive power management, which includes stopping the CPU between
keystrokes, the batteries are able to power the computer for anywhere between
a couple of weeks and a couple of months, depending on usage."

Anyone know of a more energy-efficient portable PC?

?

~~~
jaclaz
Though not properly a "PC", at the time the PSION series 3 were pretty good:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psion_Series_3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psion_Series_3)

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Interesting choice! But it is sort of a PC, because it can run a Linux
subset... but anyway, interesting choice.

Excerpt:

"The Psion Series 3 range is regarded by writer Charles Stross as an
unsurpassed PDA[1] because of its long battery life (20 to 35 hours), its
stable and versatile software, and its durable hardware.[2]"

So that's really not too bad in terms of battery life...

~~~
jaclaz
Yep.

I actually used it, we had two of them, one myself and one my wife, and though
it was not comparable to anything you might think of today, but the syncing
with a desktop (there was a serial cable if I recall correctly) wasn't that
bad and to write a letter or do some basic spreadsheet work it was just fine,
remembering that it is not like (at the time) Lotus 1-2-3 and Dbase (or
Wordperfect) in DOS were that much "easy" or "powerful".

To give you a term of comparison, in those years I had a Toshiba 3100:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toshiba_T3100](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toshiba_T3100)

to be exact a 3100 e/40, one of the models that had not a battery (i.e. it was
a "portable" but you needed mains to operate).

It took a couple years before I upgraded to what (still today) I remember as
the "perfect" portable computer, the lesser known (but exceptional for the
times) Compaq Concerto (a notebook/tablet with pen input):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compaq_Concerto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compaq_Concerto)

